# New Tool



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Dewalt cut out cordless


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Let's hear about it HPI. I've been looking to purchase the combo kit


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Video time please hpi


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Let's hear about it HPI. I've been looking to purchase the combo kit


I just got the cordless screwgun and ran a few hundred screws with it. I must say, I don't think I'll be dragging a cord around anymore. I think it's a game changer.
It handles great, is every bit as fast as the DW272 corded model. 
The weight seems close to the 272.
It's 2" shorter.
I normally run a couple thousand screws a day and if I get a year out of this gun (and batteries) I'll be real happy.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks PA. If it stands up as well as the 20v impacts they came out with a few years ago then it should be well worth the money.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I just got the cordless screwgun and ran a few hundred screws with it. I must say, I don't think I'll be dragging a cord around anymore. I think it's a game changer.
> It handles great, is every bit as fast as the DW272 corded model.
> The weight seems close to the 272.
> It's 2" shorter.
> I normally run a couple thousand screws a day and if I get a year out of this gun (and batteries) I'll be real happy.



Only a year? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Only a year?


You bet, a DW272 doesn't make a year without repair, in my experience. That's pushing in close to a half million screws.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Bo the bigger size Roto zip bits fit into the D Walt Roto zip?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah that's a fair bit. But I'd be expecting at least 2 years out of a collated screw gun before it's not working properly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd love to get 2 years out of a screwgun. The triggers or switches usually go inside a year, brushes soon after. I usually repair them when I get around to it. I have two that need work right now, so I guess I'm slacking.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What guns do you use ? Just the 1 brand ? I've never had problems with switches or brushes in the motor, with makita I used them for years n years and hilti which I changed to only a couple of years ago. the main problem I get is the heads wearing out, so that's when I normally swap out or I'll buy another head if I need a few weeks to get by.

Do you hold the trigger and the gun at wide open throttle until you have screwed of I notice on vids people doing that 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had Black & Decker, Craftsman(B&D in a Craftsman wrapper) Milwaukee, Porter Cable and Dewalt guns. I haven't bought a Makita. Their not too common in my area.
I run it wide open.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Pa rocker. Do you use your cordless drywall gun on wood framing or metal?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't comment on those never used them. tho, When I screw off I trigger every screw basically never really hold it wide open how much are they retail


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The best scrugun ever for me was the B&D 2037 from the 90's. It was a bit slower at 2500 RPM vs 4000 that gave it additional torque. While it was a little slower it has more power when wood gets hard, or heavy gauge studs. When framing with heavy gauge you'd have better drilling and less chance of busting off the bit tip. I toyed with a Hilti cordless towards the end of my career, but always preferred to plug in my old 2037. I refused to use company supplied guns and bought them used off E-Bay to the point of even converting sheet metal workers 2054's for my use.
A good woman is #1, but a good scrugun is darn close.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Rico1982 said:


> Pa rocker. Do you use your cordless drywall gun on wood framing or metal?


This is the first cordless I bought and primarily I hang new houses on wood.




Aussiecontractor said:


> I can't comment on those never used them. tho, When I screw off I trigger every screw basically never really hold it wide open how much are they retail


The Dewalt dw272 corded is under $100 USD The Dewalt cordless with 2 batteries and charger cost $200 USD.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Holly chit that's cheap ! I'd buy one every year even if it wasn't broken...I just got my new cordless hilti screw gun 2 bats and a charger $750 Aus 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The Hilti SD 4500 18-Volt Lithium-Ion with 2 batteries and a charger cost $439 over here. 
You fellas are getting ripped off. Start a revolt.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm looking to get a combo pack. Cordless screwgun and drywall cutout tool, router. Don't know whether to go with deWalt or Makita. I only want them for the ceilings, that's the only time the cords bother me. When I'm banging out the walls and doing finishing touches they don't bother me too much. I do new sub division homes. Your basic tract home. I just wish the router had a clip as well to put on my belt. Would be sweet. Guess I'm gonna have to customize it.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I heard that the Dewalt router also has a belt clip but I have not seen this personally.


----------

